# Eifelsteig



## cube ltd 1 (21. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche Tipps zum Eifelsteig. Laut Suchfunktion ist wohl bisher noch niemand den Steig komplett gefahren. 
Oder vielleicht doch?

Welche Etappen seid Ihr gefahren?

Freu mich über Infos, Gruß cube


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. April 2010)

Es gibt einige, die den Eifelsteig gefahren sind.
Mit 313 km Länge und etwa 8000 Höhenmetern ist das ein kleiner "Alpencross" inclusive diversen Schiebepassagen.
Ich bin die Etappen 2 bis 7 gefahren. 

Der Eifelsteig ist dort landschaftlich, technisch und auch von den konditionellen Anforderungen her nicht ohne. Der gesamte Eifelsteig müsste in vier Tagen gut zu bewältigen sein.

Einige Stellen sollten wenns geht nicht gerade an einem Sonntag gefahren werden, da die Wandersleut die Strecke zahlreich bevölkern (Lieserpfad?).

Der Eifelsteig ist zu empfehlen, über gewisse fahrerische und konditionelle Vorraussetzungen sollte man jedoch verfügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2010)

Ola !
Kann ich bestätigen, was der catcher da sacht ! Bin auch Aachen bis Gerolstein und Lieserteilstücke gefahren und muss sagen herrliche Kombination aus Landschaft und Trails. Am besten in der Woche ist ja normal den Wanderen vorbehalten ! Man sollte sich ausreichend Zeit einplanen es geht gut auf und ab man kommt nicht wirklich shcnell vorwärst auf dem Ding !
Gruß Hubert


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. April 2010)

Ey schraeg!

was macht der Buckel?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2010)

NIx gut ! Morgen zum doc


----------



## Schlammcatcher (21. April 2010)

Verdammt, das tut mir leid...

Gute Besserung, Alter!


----------



## cube ltd 1 (12. Mai 2010)

Wie sieht es denn aus wenn wir Pfingsten von Aachen aus starten würden und den Lieserpfad dann unter der Woche fahren würden, meint Ihr das ist eine gute Idee, oder ist im oberen Teil auch die Hölle los?

Danke Euch, Gruß cube


----------



## Schlammcatcher (17. Mai 2010)

Das müsste gehen. Im Bereich Eifel-Vogelsang (Nationalpark) könnte man hier und da verstärkt auf Wanderer treffen, aber wenn man die normalen Höflichkeitsregeln befolgt, sollte das kein Problem sein.

Dann wünsch ich viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und allzeit eine handbreit Luft unter der Felge!


----------

